# Help me Find my first Hunt



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## bucksnortinted (Aug 24, 2006)

welcome to AT


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Richard. Have fun here.


----------



## joelpresmyk8 (Jan 21, 2010)

welcome to at!


----------



## granny (Dec 24, 2004)

lwnhz said:


> I'm a new guy, from Northern VA. I've never been hunting in my life, let alone with a bow. BUT, I just LOVE shooting my bow I am dying to plan a hunt for late Fall 2010. Because hunts are so expensive, I really want to do my homework and choose a great outfitter that can accommodate a newbie. I'd like to leave home and return home staying under $5,000. And I do NOT want to tree-stand hunt on a paid guided hunt. I don't mind roughing it, but am not ready to go-it-alone. I very much appreciate the forum and any ideas that are sent my way. I am looking for a new life experience to chalk up. Thanks, Richard from Northern VA


1st welcome to AT.

what do you want to hunt ? 
maybe talk to someone you shoot with & plan a hunt with them ?
good luck


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

:wav:
Welcome to AT


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## chilcotin (Nov 7, 2009)

What would you like to hunt? Deer, hog, bear,moose, turkey, cougar? I am sure you can find something in that price range that will give you opportunity to harvest. Welcome to the site.


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!


----------

